

Sockets and Nodes—An Experiment (Part I) - zacharyvoase
http://blog.zacharyvoase.com/2010/11/11/sockets-and-nodes-i/

======
substack
Instead of reading in static files yourself, you can just use connect (or
s/connect/express/g and it'll also work):

    
    
        var connect = require('connect');
        var server = connect.createServer(connect.staticProvider(__dirname + '/static')).listen(4000);
    

Pow, that was easy! Plus, since connect (and express) are just up the
prototype chain from http.Server, it works great with socket.io.

~~~
DTrejo
another option is cloudhead's node-static:

<https://github.com/cloudhead/node-static>

